# 1st JTOB



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I finally got to twist a rod in my newly set up rod building room and figured I would try a Jim Trelikes Olive Branch wrap and it is not really that difficult but I had some difficulty on making the beginning and end clean. 
I'm one thread wider on the black in between the red and olive leaf on the left one. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks good!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

You done good.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That back side will luckily be hidden with the reel on...
I have to figure out how to start and stop it clean enough to use out in the open. Any good links/videos?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That back side will luckily be hidden with the reel on...
> I have to figure out how to start and stop it clean enough to use out in the open. Any good links/videos?


Doc, has some great videos, here's one:





You did GOOD, by the way!! Keep em coming!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Good job. I never even attempted my first one yet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Swampland said:


> Good job. I never even attempted my first one yet.


This is only my second rod, the first was solid black thread. I have a lot to learn!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Goags said:


> Doc, has some great videos, here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the video I watched before I attempted it. I tried using gunmetal size D metallic thread for the leaves and it looked like hell so I went with size A nylon in grey.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mack, here's another step by step variation...you may have to log onto the site to view. Can click on each pic to see it up close.

http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/threads/olive-branch-variation-presented-by-steve-mcleod.533208/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Goags said:


> Mack, here's another step by step variation...you may have to log onto the site to view. Can click on each pic to see it up close.
> 
> http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/threads/olive-branch-variation-presented-by-steve-mcleod.533208/




```

```
I guess no matter how clean you start and finish there is no real way to make it overcome being offset due to the spiral of the wrap.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice work Smack .

I haven't tried a JTOB yet either. Maybe one day soon. Might try practicing one on some dowel and see how it comes out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks. Words of encouragement are great. I am going to try to finish this rod this coming week.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks good Mac! I just tried my 1st JTOB last week. Prior to that, I had tried with metallic's (didn't work) and shifted to nylon like you did. Hopefully i'll get some photos posted soon and make a post out of the rod I did.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Good job Smack! Looks good and BTW there is an easy way to make a clean finish for the leaves if that's what you were asking about. Let's get together at the "shop" sometime and we can trade tips! ;-)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

teamfirstcast said:


> Good job Smack! Looks good and BTW there is an easy way to make a clean finish for the leaves if that's what you were asking about. Let's get together at the "shop" sometime and we can trade tips! ;-)


Sounds great


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks good to me. It will always look better after it's coated.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Looks pretty stellar for a second wrap Mac. nice work.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thats really clean looking . I got to try that . Looks good bro !


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Looks great Mac, and just remember no body post pictures of the start/stop wrap lol.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks good Smack, also keep in mind what Clint said, that you rarely see pics of beginnings and endings. Also, on some of the rods you see posted on some of the forums are done with size D thread. To me the metallics don't really show the leaf detail like nylons or ncp but, that's just my personal preference. Keep at it, you can't get anything but better.


----------

